# BN'ers en hun horloges



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb eerder al eens wat foto's van BN'ers met hun horloge geplaatst in een algemeen 'celebrity-watch' topic, alleen heb je dan natuurlijk het probleem dat niemand anders (behalve een paar verdwaalde Nederlanders) ooit van de persoon heeft gehoord. Dus dacht ik dat het wel aardig zou zijn om hier eens een poging te doen om een dergelijk topic op te bouwen. Voor de rest is er weinig toelichting nodig denk ik, kom maar op met die plaatjes ;-)

Eentje die mij altijd opvalt (aangezien hij dit horloge al jarenlang bij elke uitzending draagt) is Paul de Leeuw met zijn rode Tag Heuer F1:










Verder heeft Maxima een prettige verzameling, onder andere deze Cartier:










Maar ik zie hier ook een Rolex model (Date / Datejust waarschijnlijk, of een Air-King?)










Verder heeft Sylvie van der Vaart ook een voorkeur voor Rolex zo te zien 










En voor als goud een keer niet passend is:










Kan zo nog wel een dag doorgaan, maar dan is er voor jullie niks meer aan, moet ook nog een paar BN'ers overlaten ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Wat dacht je van Joling met zijn TW Steel:









Of Fransie met Sub:









Blijker met AP:









Jort met Panerai:










Humberto met IWC:









To be continued...


----------



## EricSW

Leuk dit. Ik zit al een paar afleveringen te kijken wat Martijn Krabbé nou om z'n pols heeft bij De Voice of Holland shows. Wel een dik ding, maar kan net niet zien wat het is...


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb hem met een Panerai Luminor gezien, en Jeroen van de Boom met een Sub. Het viel me op dat de pianist van de Evers band ook een sub droeg.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ruud Gullit ook een Sub! Ook plaatjes van hem gezien met een Daytona (of een Alpha, lol) en nog een boel andere klokkies.

Dre met een 18k gouden Datejust:


----------



## Dimer

EricSW said:


> Leuk dit. Ik zit al een paar afleveringen te kijken wat Martijn Krabbé nou om z'n pols heeft bij De Voice of Holland shows. Wel een dik ding, maar kan net niet zien wat het is...


Krabbe draagt ook vaak een GMT Ceramic en vd Boom heb ik al een paar keer gezien met een Seadweller Deepsea.

Eddy Zoey draagt een Parrera










Nikki Plessen, Daytona










Anton Corbijn, IWC Ingenieur










Nog een van Sylvie:










Dan nog een paar die ik zelf heb gemaakt 

Heitinga met een Rozegouden IWC Perpetual Calendar:










Mathijsen met een Jaeger LeCoultre










Van Bronckhorst met een Portuguese Automatic










Kuyt met een roodgouden Aquatimer Flyback Chronograph


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan, de horlogeleverancier van het Nederlands elftal zo te zien 
Zijn de heren ook echt eigenaar van de horloges of was dit meer een stunt van Ace om eens wat mooie plaatjes te kunnen maken van jullie horloges om de pols bij beroemdheden?


----------



## Sjors

Vroeger droeg Eddy Zoëy gewoon een stoere G-Shock. Als ik mij niet vergis een DW-004 ;-)


----------



## joost73

prince Harry








Arnold








Clint


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie plaatjes Joost!

(alleen niet echt BN'ers ;-))


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooie plaatjes Joost!
> 
> (alleen niet echt BN'ers ;-))


Huh? Komen Arnold, Harrie en Klint niet uit Holland dan? :-d


----------



## joost73

lol ... ben weer eens te gehaast ..:-d

nog een keer ... (het gaat om Sjors natuurlijk ;-))








en loekie ...


----------



## Dimer

De Gijp!

Rolex Datejust en sinds de zomer een Hublot King



















Ik zie Jack van Gelder wel eens met een gouden Portuguese Automatic en De Kromme (Van Hanegem) draag een blauwe bicolor Breitling Chronomat.

Ook Super Mario is een IWC fan. Hier met een BP, maar ik zie 'm ook vaak met een Pilot of Portuguese Chrono:










Martin Jol, draagt nu uiteraard een Ebel Ajax, maar hiervoor zag je 'm vaak met een Avenger Skyland Blacksteel.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik volg Evgeny Levchenko (middenvelder van Willem II) op Twitter, hij was al een paar dagen z'n horloge kwijt, nu weer teruggevonden, met een fotootje erbij. Was prettig verrast dat er ook nog voetballers met stijlgevoel zijn


----------



## Bidle

Wat dragen onze politici??


----------



## Lester Burnham

Paar voorbeeldjes!

Alexander Pechtold (D'66) :

"Om zijn pols wordt de tijd bijgehouden door een Zenith horloge. Een klassieker. "Vijftien jaar geleden voor 480 gulden gekocht op een veiling."



















Hero Brinkman (PVV):

"Het horloge draagt de sporen van het werk aan zijn huis. "Ik heb een grote boerderij in de Beemster. Dat huis is veel te groot voor mij, dus ik heb het gesplitst en ga het achterdeel verkopen. Op het moment dat ik het verkocht heb ga ik mezelf een keer verwennen met een nieuw horloge. Breitling vind ik heel erg mooi."



















Ard van der Steur (VVD)

""Ik draag het Fortis-horloge van mijn grootvader van moederskant. Zijn horloge heb ik na zijn overlijden gekregen van mijn grootmoeder. Het hoefijzer heb ik ook. Fortis is een Zwitsers merk dat met name beroemd is geworden door het maken van de horloges voor kosmonauten. Dit horloge is denk ik uit de jaren '50. Ik vind het heel mooi, ook omdat het een eigen tijdsdefinitie hanteert: als je veel loopt, loopt de tijd ook wat harder, en als je veel zit loopt-ie wat langzamer. Het mooie is dat dit horloge dus ook aangeeft dat tijd een relatief begrip is. In mijn leven is tijd enerzijds mijn minnares en anderzijds mijn beul."



















Dion Graus (PVV)

"Voor Dion Graus geen bling-bling aan de pols, maar liever mat geborsteld staal. Zijn beide Tag Heuer horloges hebben nauwelijks glim op de kast. Twee mechanische uurwerken, een Link Automatic Professional en een Aquaracer Calibre 5, die rechtstreeks aansluiten bij zijn passie voor snelheid en auto's."



















Emile Roemer (SP)

"Emile Roemer draagt een horloge van Danish Design. "Die heb ik van mijn vrouw en mijn kinderen op m'n verjaardag gekregen. Ik heb het nu twee jaar. Mijn vrouw heeft veel met horloges. Als ik een paar jaar een horloge heb gedragen zegt ze 'volgens mij moet je maar eens een keer een ander nemen'. Ik ben wel altijd een horlogedrager geweest."









Ewoud Irrgang (SP)

"Irrgang draagt nu een Nixon. Puur om functionele redenen aangeschaft, maar niettemin zorgvuldig uitgekozen. Het is een behoorlijk trendy merk, met Californië als thuisbasis en met een cool imago, geassocieerd met sporten (toch wel dus) als surf, skate en snowboarding. Citaat uit een artikel over de twaalf jaar jonge Nixon company op de homepage van haar site: "_We work day and night to make the little .... as good as it can be, so when you wear it, you feel like you've got a leg up on the rest of the world."_ Maar het model dat Irrgang draagt oogt vooral strak en puur functioneel, en zijn keuze ervoor lijkt naadloos aan te sluiten op de praktische betekenis die hij aan een horloge hecht. "Ik draag mijn horloge altijd, zelfs 's nachts. Niet te veel frutsels; ik hou van een beetje strak en modern."



















Fred Teeven (VVD)

""Gekocht op de markt, in Fuengirola, tweedehands, op vakantie. Het is alweer dik twintig jaar geleden, maar regelmatig een nieuw batterijtje is eigenlijk het enige dat nodig is. Hij roest ook niet en hij zit goed. Ik ben er erg aan gehecht. Het is een heel simpel beestje en er zit geen poespas op."



















Gerdi Verbeet (Kamervoorzitter - PVDA)

"Behalve de zaalklokken en het digitale klokje in het knoppenpaneel in de Kamer zijn er ook twee horloges die Gerdi Verbeet dienen in het bijhouden van de tijd. "Dit horloge, een stationsklokmodel, vind ik een heel mooi, stoer horloge. Het is echt een werkhorloge, dat ik altijd meeneem als ik presentaties moet houden." Het gaat over haar Mondaine, het horloge met de karakteristieke rode secondenwijzer met het bolletje. Ernaast ligt een Tissot. "Dit is echt een sierlijk horloge. Dat heb ik gekocht in Sint-Maarten, op het vliegveld. Doordat het nogal moeite kostte om het bandje korter te maken, heb ik haast het vliegtuig gemist. Dat had zomaar mis kunnen gaan."










Jan-Kees de Jager (CDA)

"Minister de Jager wisselt horloges net zo moeiteloos af als de onderwerpen die op zijn bord komen. Maar deze Van der Klaauw ishttp://tijdvoorpolitiek.nl/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/dejager_DSC_8427-HD.jpg een van zijn favoriete horloges. Favoriet omdat het Nederlands fabrikaat is, gemaakt in het Friese Joure. Zelf gekocht, omdat hijhttp://tijdvoorpolitiek.nl/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/dejager_DSC_8427-HD.jpg het ongelooflijk mooi vond. Al pratend doet hij het van zijn pols en kijkt hij naar de opengewerkte achterkant waar de 'onrust' (hethttp://tijdvoorpolitiek.nl/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/dejager_DSC_8427-HD.jpg snel heen-en-weer draaiende wieltje dat bij mechanische horloges de loopsnelheid bepaalt) goed te zien is. Die onrust geldt heel eventjes niet voor de minister zelf, die net zo kalm als enthousiast over het horloge verhaalt in de amper vijftien minuten die hem voor ons gesprek gegeven zijn.
De Jager is liefhebber van mechanische horloges. Hoe hij erover praat verraadt grote waardering voor het vakmanschap dat erin is samengebundeld. Naast zijn Van der Klaauw heeft de minister nog enkele andere horloges, waaronder van Zwitserse merken die in de quartz-revolutie helaas ten onder zijn gegaan. Een Breguet -producent van exclusieve horloges sinds 1775 en net als Omega op dit moment onderdeel van de Swatch Group- staat nog op zijn verlanglijstje."



















Klaas Dijkhoff - VVD

"Deze vrijdag gaat er een horloge van Fromanteel bij de schoenen; nikkel, witte wijzerplaat en zwartleren band. "Fromanteel was een zeventiende-eeuwse Nederlandse uurwerkmaker. Hij was de eerste ter wereld die een secondewijzer zonder noemenswaardige afwijkingen kon laten lopen. Het is nu een nieuw bedrijf; jonge ondernemers, die hebben besloten om de naam als merk weer tot leven te roepen. Deze heb ik mezelf cadeau gedaan toen ik in de Kamer kwam." Het is het type _Johannes_, vernoemd naar de zoon die net als zijn vader Ahasuerus (die de respectabele leeftijd van 85 jaar bereikte) en zijn jongere broer Ahasuerus II uurwerkmaker was."



















Richard de Mos - PVV

"Ik ben geen manhttp://tijdvoorpolitiek.nl/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/de-mos-DSC_8884-HD.jpg van de tijd, ik kom altijd te laat of net op tijd. Ik heb dit horloge ooit eens gekregen, ik geloof van mijn broers. Die zeiden van ga eens een keer een horloge dragen, dan kom je een keer op tijd. Dat draag ik dan een week, maar ik vind het irritant zitten, zo'n horloge om je pols"



















Ton Elias - VVD

"In dit geval is dat een Tag Heuer Carrera twin-time automatic; een van de drie horloges die Elias regelmatig draagt. In de Kamer vaak in grijs kostuum gestoken, maar alleszins alert op kleurcombinaties. Zijn Tag Heuer, met stalen kast en zwarte wijzerplaat, is voor bij grijs en zwart. Het is een dierbaar geschenk van zijn echtgenote, twee en een half jaar geleden tijdens hun honeymoon, zoals Elias het uitdrukkelijk noemt. Een horloge vooral voor binnen en op het werk.

Maar bij het zeezeilen, een van zijn grote passies, gaat er een Breitling Navigator -"gekocht in Amerika; witte wijzerplaat, blauwe band, voor bij een blauwe blazer bijvoorbeeld"- om de pols. (Of, als het zoute sop wat al te ruig is, eventueel de oude Seiko. Maar de zee is hem niet gauw te hoog, dus ligt dat ouwetje al jaren zonder batterij.)

Welk horloge maakt de trits compleet? "Een onvoorstelbaar mooi horloge", zo beschrijft Elias zijn Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso. "Die draag ik vaak; meestal als ik bruine schoenen aan heb." Maar vandaag gaan er zwarte schoenen onder het pak en is het, ondanks het reces, een werkdag. Dus is het de Tag Heuer. Een van de bijzonderheden daarvan, zo laat hij zien, is dat hij op heel subtiele manier twee tijden aangeeft. Natuurlijk door de gebruiker instelbaar, met een schitterende roodgepunte naald. De tweede tijd staat ingesteld op New York."



















Wassila Hachchi - D'66

"Ze draagt een digitaal designhorloge van Suunto. "Dit horloge heb ik per post gekregen, cadeau van mijn vriend. De tweede keer dat hij in Afghanistan was heeft hij het een week voordat hij terugkwam verstuurd met de boodschap 'dan kun je de tijd in de gaten houden dat ik weer http://tijdvoorpolitiek.nl/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/hachchi_DSC8732-HD.jpgterugkom'"


----------



## Bidle

Hoe kom je er aan!!???

Echt super man, wel leuk om zo te lezen; erg vermakelijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hoe kom je er aan!!???
> 
> Echt super man, wel leuk om zo te lezen; erg vermakelijk.


Was eerst los aan het zoeken via google afbeeldingen en kwam toen een website tegen met een paar profieltjes erop, waar naar de relatie met tijd werd gevraagd. Waarin ook elke keer een stukje over hoe men zelf de tijd afleest. Heb alle iPhone's, BlackBerry's en wandklokken er maar even tussenuit gehaald


----------



## MHe225

Hoewel het mij eigenlijk geen **** interesseert wat voor een horloges onze politici dragen - kan mogelijk leiden tot negatieve associaties ;-) - vind ik dit toch wel een grappige post en verbaast het mij dat dit soort informatie zo gemakkelijk te vinden is.

Het verhaaltje van meneer de Jager is helemaal PC, maar zou het niet eigenlijk een Freudiaanse voorkeur zijn? Volgens mij is hij verzot op z'n CvdK omdat hij (op termijn) het ambt van CvdK ambieert :think: Overigens vind ik zijn CvdK fraaier dan de (duurdere, denk ik) van de voetbalmeneer - eigenlijk vind ik die een beetje druk.

En de klassieke Fortis van meneer van der Steur is ook wel buitengewoon gaaf - maar goed, ik heb een zwak voor Fortis, vandaar.

Bedankt voor de post, Mart |>

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Die Suunto is wel erg mooi.


----------



## MichielV

Vind het zelf ook altijd leuk om te spotten in films en op tv wie wat draagt. Veel buitenlanders natuurlijk vanwege de films. Maar hier wat Nederlandse dames met een leuke collectie!














































































En dit hangt om de pols van najib amhali:


----------



## Bidle

Opvallend veel Rolex en goud......

Moet zeggen dat ik ook bijna altijd op let wat voor je horloge iemand om heeft en voornamelijk in films. Laatst Minority Report gezien en zag meteen de Omega X33, echter stond Bulgari op.... dus ik gelijk thuis,.. echt niet!! Op zoeken en kwam idd bij een OMega X33 uit en de andere die in beeld was, was gewoon haast hetzelfde. Dus hoe Bulgari dat geregeld heeft??? Had ik als Omega zijnde nooit goed gevonden.

Tijdens het zoeken kwam ik overigens gelijk bij een WUS-topic uit! https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/omega-bvlgari-minority-report-watch-198045.html In deze geweldige review nog meerdere foto's van het horloge in de film. http://blog.bsodmike.com/articles/review-omega-speedmaster-professional-x-33/


----------



## Martin_B

Ik kan nu nooit meer een daytona zien, zonder te denken dat Yolanthe er ook een heeft :-(


----------



## dj00tiek

Martin_B said:


> Ik kan nu nooit meer een daytona zien, zonder te denken dat Yolanthe er ook een heeft :-(


 Ze draagt hem nog de ene keer links en de andere keer rechts ook


----------



## Bidle

dj00tiek said:


> Ze draagt hem nog de ene keer links en de andere keer rechts ook


Wie niet?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zojuist gespot in de PSV Inside, Zakaria Labyad (geboren 1993) met iets dat lijkt op een witgouden Sub, maar het volgens mij toch niet is. Iemand een andere suggestie?

ps. hij speelt nog op een (leuk opgewaardeerd) jeugdcontract dus een echte witgouden Sub kan hij waarschijnlijk toch niet betalen.


----------

